# Philips 46PFL3608/F7 LED TV turns on then off



## Darby64 (Dec 10, 2017)

Hi,

I have a Philips 46PFL3608/F7 LED Smart TV. When I turn it on, the blinking white light flashes as it normally does when it starts, then the Philips logo displays, then it turns off. I have contacted Philips support and done the hard reset, tried different outlets which did not help. I have taken off the back of the set and can see no obvious problems with the capacitors. On the main green board there is a a small square thing with the number 100 on it which has a chip. Wondering if that is the problem. In the fourth picture on the lower left you can see some copper on the green board 100 that is chipped. Thanks for any help!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Darby64 and welcome to TSF :wave:

It's possible the chipped component is the cause, but without the circuit-schematics I haven't a clue to what it actually is.

It's possible to get it repaired, but if it's out of warranty it might be cheaper to replace it than repair it :sad:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

The damaged component is a coil, I am not sure what the 100 is but since the same type of device is listed as 100 and other larger similar coils are marked as 220 .. it could mean 100μH .. it may be part of an SMPS circuit but I see no capacitors close by except a few positions that have not been fitted. 
The part that is damaged, ie has been broken on the device, is made of ferrite and would play a major role in the components ability to function in accordance with its specifications .. that being said .. there is a very small possibility that it was deliberately broken to fine tune it to the circuit where it was installed.

Another point of note is that just because Electrolytic capacitors don't show signs of damage or failure .. it doesn't mean they aren't out of spec .. I have changed many a capacitor on LCD monitors that have been stuck in standby which brought them back to life !


----------

